# Best track bike for around £800



## Young Un (16 Dec 2008)

Any recomendations for either a complete bike or parts to make a complete track bike for around £800. Trying to decide whether to buy a track bike or a cyclo-cross bike, so need to see what would get me the best bike.

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Dave5N (16 Dec 2008)

Planet X Pro Carbon. Currently on offer at £782 and some change. Amazing value.


----------



## dan_bo (16 Dec 2008)

'cross is more fun young 'un. you know it makes sense- far less serious for a start!


----------



## Dave5N (16 Dec 2008)

No. 'Cross is what you do before the outdoor track season starts!


----------



## dan_bo (17 Dec 2008)

ah.


----------



## Young Un (17 Dec 2008)

You got a link for that Dave? Can't seem to find it on the website.

Steve


----------



## Joe24 (17 Dec 2008)

Try here YC
http://www.planet-x-warehouse.co.uk/acatalog/C18_Track_Bike_Offer_-_VERY_LIMITED_STOCKS.html


----------



## Young Un (17 Dec 2008)

Cheers Joe, so so tempted


Steve


----------



## skwerl (17 Dec 2008)

that's not going to go well on the road though. is it for track cycling?


----------



## Young Un (17 Dec 2008)

Yes it is for track cycling.

Steve


----------



## skwerl (18 Dec 2008)

Young Un said:


> Yes it is for track cycling.
> 
> Steve



just checking! was a bit thrown by the track bike vs cross bike question. Neither is going to work for both disciplines!


----------



## Young Un (18 Dec 2008)

I can only have one or the other, so I am trying to find out what is the best value for money. I have now decided though that I think it I like track it will be a track bike I spend my money on rather than a cyclo-cross bike. I just want better equipment really - I have a mtb adapted for cross and I already have a fixed suitable for track riding. I am just a very want want want person.

Steve


----------



## Joe24 (18 Dec 2008)

Young Un said:


> I can only have one or the other, so I am trying to find out what is the best value for money. I have now decided though that I think it I like track it will be a track bike I spend my money on rather than a cyclo-cross bike. I just want better equipment really - I have a mtb adapted for cross and I already have a fixed suitable for track riding. I am just a very want want want person.
> 
> Steve



How is the fixed suitable for track? 
Wont the gear be wrong, the front forks drilled and the bottom bracket too low?
Or am i wrong?


----------



## Young Un (18 Dec 2008)

The gear may well be wrong - but I can change that quite easily can't I. The track I will be racing on isn't an indoor velodrome - it is an outdorr track and itsn't too steep. Also the front fork being drilled won't make much of a difference will it?

Steve


----------



## Joe24 (18 Dec 2008)

Young Un said:


> The gear may well be wrong - but I can change that quite easily can't I. The track I will be racing on isn't an indoor velodrome - it is an outdorr track and itsn't too steep. Also the front fork being drilled won't make much of a difference will it?
> 
> Steve



Against rules if i remember right. You have to have a non drilled fork(not sure if the rules are the same on the track you will use, they might just say take the front brake off)
As for BB height you might find that it is still too low, but im not sure, you'll have to ask.
For the gear im not sure what size you will use, you might find you need another chain to go from the gear you use on the road to the gear on the track.


----------



## Young Un (18 Dec 2008)

I need to talk to Dave5N about it, as its his clubs track that i will be racing on.

Steve


----------



## mr-marty-martin (18 Dec 2008)

i was also looking at the carbon track bike on planet x, not that i ride track lol, but its looks pritty good for the money, if the frame is stiff enough.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (18 Dec 2008)

i love the look of this, but not sure if this is just a fixie, or a track bike...

but it looks nice for the money 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Felt_TK3_2009/5360038968/


----------



## Joe24 (18 Dec 2008)

mr-marty-martin said:


> i love the look of this, but not sure if this is just a fixie, or a track bike...
> 
> but it looks nice for the money
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Felt_TK3_2009/5360038968/



It is infact a track bike if i remember right.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (18 Dec 2008)

this seems a good track bike site, with a few decent bikes for sale and kit 

http://www.velodromeshop.org.uk/index.php?p=home


----------



## Euan Uzami (1 Jan 2009)

Young Un said:


> I can only have one or the other, so I am trying to find out what is the best value for money. I have now decided though that I think it I like track *it will be a track bike I spend my money on rather than a cyclo-cross bike*. I just want better equipment really - I have a mtb adapted for cross and I already have a fixed suitable for track riding. I am just a very want want want person.
> 
> Steve



good choice - no money in 'cross. look at chris hoy - on a bran flakes advert now. that could be you in a few years.


----------



## Will1985 (1 Jan 2009)

No need to worry about BB height at Halesowen - I ride with the uni triathletes there, all on road bikes. It isn't the tightest of tracks so you don't need to worry.

If I were to get into track racing (I just ride it occasionally at the moment), I would just get a frame, fork, handlebar and bottom bracket, and then take saddle, wheels*, and chainset off the fixed. I've already got a full set of chainrings and sprockets so there isn't much point doubling up. I doubt my Pompino would be allowed even without the front brake.

*Don't know if commissaires would allow 32h Open Pros...cheaper than a set of tubular track wheels.


----------



## Dave5N (1 Jan 2009)

Will1985 said:


> No need to worry about BB height at Halesowen - I ride with the uni triathletes there, all on road bikes. It isn't the tightest of tracks so you don't need to worry.
> 
> If I were to get into track racing (I just ride it occasionally at the moment), I would just get a frame, fork, handlebar and bottom bracket, and then take saddle, wheels*, and chainset off the fixed. I've already got a full set of chainrings and sprockets so there isn't much point doubling up. I doubt my Pompino would be allowed even without the front brake.
> 
> *Don't know if commissaires would allow 32h Open Pros...cheaper than a set of tubular track wheels.




Good god, Triathletes are allowed on to the hallowed tarmac? 

Don't think a Pompino would be that much use in a race, TBH.

Don't know of any rules against open pros, either.


----------

